# Bat dateien



## El_Tomato (15. September 2007)

Halli hallo liebe Forenmitglieder
Ich wollt mal fragen, ob man in bat dateien auch PHP Codes wie zum Beispiel eine if Schleife schreiben kann, wenn ja wie?


mfg El_Tomato


----------

